# Noob with GTO question



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, a while ago I sold my 2003 Mustang GT convertible for a Buick Rendezvous. I graduated college in aerospace engineering (in Daytona Beach) and got stationed at Wright Patterson in Dayton, Ohio. I thought that getting the Buick would be a practical decision that would help me through my new career as an airforce officer...well, it did. But now I REALLY miss having a fun car...I feel like I'm having a quarter-life crisis or something!

I guess I kinda miss the feel of having that Mustang, cruising around in Daytona Beach. It was bright yellow (a big magnet for cops), had lots of mods (I had the car down to 13.6 in the 1/4), and had lots of sunny days and beaches to keep me happy. Now all I have is a confused SUV that often gets mistaken with a minivan. I live in Ohio, and it's cold and wet all the time. I think the Rendezvous...after some time, is starting to get to me :confused because a few days ago, I test drove a Mitsubishi Eclipse and said "Wow...that's fast". The old me would be crying out "What are you doing? This is rice???". But I guess not having a car with a beefy V8 is making me softer.

I have come to my senses, and this weekend I will be test driving a Pontiac GTO. I'm not going to make a purchase right away, I will probably wait until my birthday (June 22nd) to do such a thing. I don't like the new style of the Mustangs, and while they have 300 horsepower they also gained weight (much as I have, sitting in my house all the time in Ohio). Although I loved my mustang, I wish it would handle better. Dodge Charger is nice, but again the handling is just not that good. I think the best option out there (without paying $42k for a corvette) would be a Pontiac GTO.

They look really nice inside, seem to handle pretty well (although I have yet to drive one), and will not rape my wallet. I was wondering if you guys could fill me in with how much you got your monthlies down to, and any tricks I can put on the dealer to get the monthly I can afford (600/mo.). I owe a little on my Rendezvous, but by my birthday I can have it paid to what it's worth. Also, I want to know about the power, does it really push you back in the seat? How will it compare to my Mustang I had before? How will the handling compare to my Mustang? I'm sorry for all the Noobiness, but I really think this might be the car for me.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Once you drive one, you'll be hooked, trust me! This is a very well made car and the power is amazing. I love mine!


----------



## flowermoundGTO (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, im also kind of new here at the site, but i drive a 2005 6 speed LS2 GTO and all i can say is it is incredible!! I absolutly love it, it a blast. Strong reliable motor, and the inside is amazing too, very comfortable and well put together! If you decide to pursuit getting a goat you wont regret it. I actually just got my longtube headers from stainless works put on today... OMG!!:willy: Its nutz!! youll really love it. Good choice!! And as for speed, i put a car and a half on a 2003 COBRA the other night on the highway. It was stock, but it was a boosted cobra none the less!!:cool


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

dude........buy the goat and move back here,I think we have 5 or 6 GTO owners in the Daytona Beach area and could always use another


----------



## wiscgoathead (Dec 27, 2005)

Wifey wanted a new bonneville this summer as she has had 4 of them.Took her to local dealer to look at a new bonneville and they had a silver GTO sitting next to it and I told her while she was test driving the bonneville I was going to take the goat for a ride but you know how women are she said we`re not here to play we`re her to find her a new car.Anyway we took the bonneville out and she didn`t like it so I talked her into taking the GTO for a ride she took the silver one out and the saleman said he also had a torrid red one the lot so I took out that one, well after a ride we switched cars went out again and took home the red one that night got employee discount a good trade for her car.One test drive is all it takes.400 hp is one hell of a selling point fit and finish is excellent and no problems so far, she drives the car everyday and I do every chance I get.So sell the Buick and get a Goat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

What they said. It's a great car. Hard to really answer your questions if you haven't driven one yet. Fit and finish of mine is as good as the MB abd Audi that were my last two cars. It'll pin you in the seat pretty good. I think it handles well, but I'm not too agressive as a driver. Gas mileage won't be any worse that the Buick. After your test drive this weekend,, come on back and ask us more specifics, you will find a lot of willing to give answers, this is a good forum.

PS that's a great day for a birthday, my son shares it. 15 this year so will be getting temps after that. I'm safe though, he finds no value in shifting for himself.


----------



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

The idea of getting myself a birthday present (one that I REALLY want) sounds more intriguing the more I think about it. After talking with my girlfriend, I was informed that I should be happy with my new job and sensible car. While this should be true, I do not quite feel my life is complete being that I am driving a Buick Rendezvous daily to work in Ohio. She told me that we should not be a society based on status by our material posessions, which led me to think "Can we find happiness with material posessions?". But I countered by saying "why not flatter ourselves by enjoying what our American society has to offer in the latest in engineering ingenuity. Such a car should make us proud that we can endow in the latest that our society can offer...especially when it keeps the jobs at home (countering the Eclipse she wanted instead)". 

She joked and said "It's your money". Does this mean I can get the car? Or am I walking on thin ice?


:edit: My last car...so fast it's a blur (right...)


----------



## wiscgoathead (Dec 27, 2005)

:seeya: Bye bye girlfriend. Hello GTO


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

lmao goathead 
i say if she loves you she will stay if she doesnt it wasnt meant to be...
good luck with what ya decide 
p.s. just get the goat and call it a day :cool


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

The LS2 alone will hook you. 

The overall soundness of the car, quality interior and looks are just a few extra benefits. It'll make that mustang seem like a Model-T after a couple of minutes in the Goat.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

400 horsepower $29,735 imp blue m6 05 out the door need i say more average 400 horsepower car 40,000+++ who said eclipse


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I had a 2000 Mustang before I got my 05 GTO last November. As you know the GTO has an extra 100hp. Even if the Mustang had the same power I would still choose a GTO. The GTO is just a much better built car. When you go test drive one look at the interior. The Mustang just doesn't compare. Don't get me wrong I realy love the way the new Mustangs look but you would have to spend 40K on a Cobra to even be in the same class as the goat. Good luck! :cheers


----------



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

True, the Mustangs don't really compare too well to the new GTO. I called my insurance company and asked how much my insurance would go up if I switched the Rendezvous for the GTO. $268 more for 6 months is not a bad deal to me. I will probably owe more on my Rendezvous if I were to trade it in...hopefully I can quickly get that paid off or come up with a downpayment by my birthday!!!

If I buy the car, will I be able to drive out with it that very same day? The dealership kept my Rendezvous OVER THE WEEKEND to clean/inspect. I would hate to walk in on my birthday and find out I couldn't take the car home that day


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

Be ready, take a check book/credit card/ cash for down payment. Bring insurance info with you. When they ask for your insurance info, call your company add the car (they should give you up to 30days to pay) and have them fax proof of insurance to the dealer.
Unless the car just came onto the lot, inspection and detailing should be done before you ever get there. 
Sign the dotted line and drive away.
Atleast that is how it works in Indiana.....


----------



## wiscgoathead (Dec 27, 2005)

Took ours home the same night we went in.Just bring checkbook and title for your trade as others stated call your insurance co. and they`ll add it to your policy.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

JOIN THE GOAT SIDE!!!!!!!!!! You'll absolutely love the LS2 not to mention you'll stand out in a crowd unlike the ol Stang, trust me I've owned both (98 Cobra and 98 V6)


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, right, I said i was just going in for a test drive to, and when i left, so did my new GTO. All I can tell you is "The force is strong"...


----------



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

StangStalker said:


> Yeah, right, I said i was just going in for a test drive to, and when i left, so did my new GTO. All I can tell you is "The force is strong"...


:agree 

That is a nice bright yellow GTO you have there...man if I test drove that at the dealership, it would've come out with me too! I would be at the hospital getting 'a certain unmentioned bodypart' out of the exhaust of that thing! 





:confused


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

.


ForsakenNoob said:


> I graduated college in aerospace engineering (in Daytona Beach) and got stationed at Wright Patterson in Dayton, Ohio.


If I had just graduated with a degree in Aerospace Engineering, believe I'd be looking for a possibility at the U.S. Space & Rocket Center/Space Camp in Huntsville, AL.....Nice area, and if you get a Goat, you shouldn't have to put it into winter hibernation each year! :cheers


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

ForsakenNoob said:


> She joked and said "It's your money". Does this mean I can get the car?


 If you knew women, you'd know that she's telling you she's not going to dictate what you buy for yourself. GET WHAT YOU WANT!
By the way, you can pick up a very clean, slightly-used Corvette for the same money as a new GTO, have a faster/cooler car, and not have to eat the depreciation. Just a thought, sprout.

slo


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

wait are you sayin you understand women? sounds like a scary claim to me!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

I must say the goat was the best car choice I've ever made.

I simply cannot believe the bozos going into Ford dealerships and buying the most cookie-cutter, retro abomination piece of crap I've ever seen.

I test drove the '05 Mustang and can tell you it isn't even in the same league. Brake felt underpowered and the cornering was non-existent.

My every day testament to the handling prowess of the GTO is a sharp left-hand turn over several BUMPY and built up paint striping blocks. The GTO just holds ground, doesn't rattle and powers through them.

The wifey? Sure she complained A LOT - mostly about money. But here's this: You can spend 350 a month for a ho-hum car that doesn't give you wood on a daily basis or you can spring for what you really want which really doesn't cost that much more and will put a smile on your face every day.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

wiscgoathead said:


> Wifey wanted a new bonneville this summer as she has had 4 of them.Took her to local dealer to look at a new bonneville and they had a silver GTO sitting next to it and I told her while she was test driving the bonneville I was going to take the goat for a ride but you know how women are she said we`re not here to play we`re her to find her a new car.Anyway we took the bonneville out and she didn`t like it so I talked her into taking the GTO for a ride she took the silver one out and the saleman said he also had a torrid red one the lot so I took out that one, well after a ride we switched cars went out again and took home the red one that night got employee discount a good trade for her car.One test drive is all it takes.400 hp is one hell of a selling point fit and finish is excellent and no problems so far, she drives the car everyday and I do every chance I get.So sell the Buick and get a Goat!!!!!!!!!!!


Way to go you made a wise choice,just about the same thing happened to us my husband took me up to LOOK....but after that test drive we bought too,and i do let him drive it once in a while ......i smile every time i get in that car...it is so much fun enjoy it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tulsacarfx (Jan 2, 2006)

I have 2 of the new Mustangs, We do dealer & performance conversions to the new GT's. It is a nice car with a huge fanbase, However, I just picked up a new GTO to build a "Judge Conversion" I have only been driving it a couple of weeks prior to starting on it and can assure you this is a very, very well built car. It truly does match up very well to cars costing twice the money. I plan on building plenty more of the new Mustangs but I will be driving my GTO back & forth to work. BUY THE GTO...


----------

